# Rick Graham IG posts?



## TelegramSam (Aug 29, 2016)

I thought I'd ask here as I'm sure there are many fans of both Rick Graham and Andy James, so has something gone down? The posts on their Instagram profiles make it seem as if there is some sort of feud about their upcoming collab and I wondered if anyone knew anything.


----------



## xCaptainx (Aug 29, 2016)

I think you're misreading it. It appears to be a light hearted, yet extremely clear announcement that Ricks providing a solo for a colab song.


----------



## TelegramSam (Aug 30, 2016)

I'm kind of hoping so, but it got pretty gritty yesterday, Rick put up a couple of videos on IG last night as well which he has since removed, I'm gonna finish on this, I just hope the dudes are okay.


----------



## Casper777 (Aug 30, 2016)

I unfollowed RG Insta account a while ago as his posts has less and less to do with music and looked more like a fashion / drama channel.

Can't help you here


----------



## extendedsolo (Aug 30, 2016)

I think he's bored. I'm not a big fan of his playing as impressive as his chops are. SO CLEAN AND EVEN.


----------



## Quantumface (Aug 30, 2016)

Yeah Im actually ready to unfollow RG's IG account too. Getting tired seeing his TRT beard and not enough of his playing. Kinda acts like a kid with a meme account these days.


----------



## Casper777 (Aug 31, 2016)

Glad I'm not alone in that case...

As far as playing, his technique is really really impressive and as a guitarist I highly respect the work and the talent behind. However, as some says his playing is so clear that I always have the impression when I close my eyes that I'm listening to a MIDI track....


----------



## Maybrick (Aug 31, 2016)

Hah, I'm the same as everyone else with regards to their feelings for his IG.

I assumed the 'insults' and 'feud' stuff between RG and AJ was banter.


----------



## Black_Sheep (Aug 31, 2016)

Maybe this "fight" is just a build-up for an epic guitar solo battle?  ...maybe they both are just childish idiots? Dunno... Not really a big fan of either one of them.


----------



## Malkav (Sep 1, 2016)

I personally really dig his playing, but having taken a listen to his solo album I wasn't mad about his actual song writing, that being said though he did put up a new track of his own the other day called "I can feel you breath" and I thought that was great 

Andy James I enjoy quite a bit, his solo albums are pretty good and well written 

Whenever I think of Rick Graham I always associate him with Tom Quayle and Martin Miller because of that Suhr jam. Having listened to Martin Miller's album I think it is awesome  Tom Quayle also has a solo album coming out and the one track he demo'd for that is absolutely amazing so I'm pretty pumped for it 



The mega jam in case anybody hasn't seen it


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Sep 1, 2016)

The instagram stuff with AJ is known as "banter", a pastime for English gentlemen whereby they "rip the piss" out of each other. The better friends you are with the opposing gentleman, the harder and more personal the insults get. Notice they posted an instagram video where they were having a laugh together, being a total arsehole to your mates is standard practice for the English.

With regard to Rick though, I'm really worried about him. He has not been the same since his brother committed suicide. He's been slacking in the gym, doesn't seem to do any of the instructional stuff any more and his social media posts have been more and more erratic. He talked recently about doing a UK clinic tour, and I'd go to see him if he came to my city, but it's gone quiet.

He seems to be in emotional crisis since the death of his bother, in particular as of late he just posts a load of rambling stuff on his accounts, his hair is receding badly so he has grown it out into a greasy mop and he has that nasty beard to hide the less defined jaw line. Some of his posts have been really weird, making no sense and in at least video he was clearly drunk. I think he is suffering from alcoholism. He really needs help, but all he has on his instagram and Facebook accounts is loads of sycophants who think he is hilarious and can do no wrong. He has said in the past he spent years being miserable and that is when he put all the weight on, to the point where he no longer recognised himself. He seemed to be on top of the world for a few years as he lost the weight and worked hard in the gym.

It's a shame really, because he is a phenomenal guitarist - in terms of style and phrasing he is one of my top 5 favourites, and a huge inspiration with his lifestyle transformation, but it seems like he is in a dark place again. I wish someone could help him, or help him see that he needs to help himself, but he is surrounded by a cloud of enablers who think his behaviour is funny or clever. They can't recognise a man in crisis and the voices asking him to sort himself out aren't loud enough.


----------



## extendedsolo (Sep 1, 2016)

Esp Griffyn said:


> The instagram stuff with AJ is known as "banter", a pastime for English gentlemen whereby they "rip the piss" out of each other. The better friends you are with the opposing gentleman, the harder and more personal the insults get. Notice they posted an instagram video where they were having a laugh together, being a total arsehole to your mates is standard practice for the English.
> 
> With regard to Rick though, I'm really worried about him. He has not been the same since his brother committed suicide. He's been slacking in the gym, doesn't seem to do any of the instructional stuff any more and his social media posts have been more and more erratic.
> 
> He seems to be in emotional crisis since the death of his bother, in particular as of late he just posts a load of rambling stuff on his accounts, his hair is receding badly so he has grown it out into a greasy mop and he has that nasty beard to hide the less defined jaw line. Some of his posts have been really weird, making no sense and in at least video he was clearly drunk. I think he is suffering from alcoholism.



When did his brother commit suicide?


----------



## cip 123 (Sep 1, 2016)

Esp Griffyn said:


> The instagram stuff with AJ is known as "banter", a pastime for English gentlemen whereby they "rip the piss" out of each other. The better friends you are with the opposing gentleman, the harder and more personal the insults get. Notice they posted an instagram video where they were having a laugh together, being a total arsehole to your mates is standard practice for the English.
> 
> With regard to Rick though, I'm really worried about him. He has not been the same since his brother committed suicide. He's been slacking in the gym, doesn't seem to do any of the instructional stuff any more and his social media posts have been more and more erratic. He talked recently about doing a UK clinic tour, and I'd go to see him if he came to my city, but it's gone quiet.
> 
> ...




Wish likes were still around for that first bit 

That being said I believe his Brother sadly passed a few years ago did he not? I know Rick has talked about it before and seemed fine.

The time I actually noticed Rick started getting a little erratic was when Christina Grimmie died. He seemed really tore up about it, it could have just been a build up. And since then his posts have been a little weird.

I do think he's struggling and with something and I hope he can get past it or at least open up about it.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Sep 1, 2016)

extendedsolo said:


> When did his brother commit suicide?



I think it was around March this year, but I'm not certain. He went quiet for a while then posted about it with a lot of mental health awareness stuff. His brother played and I think helped get him into guitar, but had sadly battled with depression for years.


----------



## cip 123 (Sep 1, 2016)

Esp Griffyn said:


> I think it was around March this year, but I'm not certain. He went quiet for a while then posted about it with a lot of mental health awareness stuff. His brother played and I think helped get him into guitar, but had sadly battled with depression for years.



Was it not a couple of years ago? I figured it was when he posted the Mad world cover, with a real drive for people to donate to mental health charities.


EDIT: wrong video, this one has the unfortunate story of his brother.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Sep 1, 2016)

Jesus, it was last year? I've lost track of time, I remember it being winter but I thought it was this year. It's a terrible tragedy, I only hope Rick can overcome his demons.


----------



## cip 123 (Sep 1, 2016)

Yea, hope he gets over whatever it is. There clearly something off with him recently. I did notice it after Christina Grimmie's passing which was apparently about 11 weeks ago on instagram. (Yea I don't have much else to do right now haha)


----------



## Dooky (Sep 1, 2016)

Esp Griffyn said:


> The instagram stuff with AJ is known as "banter", a pastime for English gentlemen whereby they "rip the piss" out of each other. The better friends you are with the opposing gentleman, the harder and more personal the insults get. Notice they posted an instagram video where they were having a laugh together, being a total arsehole to your mates is standard practice for the English.
> 
> With regard to Rick though, I'm really worried about him. He has not been the same since his brother committed suicide. He's been slacking in the gym, doesn't seem to do any of the instructional stuff any more and his social media posts have been more and more erratic. He talked recently about doing a UK clinic tour, and I'd go to see him if he came to my city, but it's gone quiet.
> 
> ...



This is my thoughts exactly. I don't follow his IG, but I've been subscribed to his YouTube channel for a few years now. I actually thought he wasn't quite the full shilling even before the death of his brother, but since his brother committed suicide he seems to have been acting even more strangely. Every so often he'd post a few really weird videos where he appeared drunk and was obviously not in a good space. Now the vast majority of his videos are just him soloing for 1 or 2 minutes, which I've started to find pretty boring really.
Hope he's ok and gets back to his old self.


----------



## JohnTanner (Sep 5, 2016)

Yes like other's have said i've believe it was just sarcastic banter between the two for fun. Just the other day they were both together recording bits in front of a green screen at Andy James' studio. I think we're all in for a brilliant instrumental collaboration from these two very shortly.


----------



## TelegramSam (Sep 12, 2016)

Esp Griffyn said:


> The instagram stuff with AJ is known as "banter", a pastime for English gentlemen whereby they "rip the piss" out of each other. The better friends you are with the opposing gentleman, the harder and more personal the insults get. Notice they posted an instagram video where they were having a laugh together, being a total arsehole to your mates is standard practice for the English.
> 
> With regard to Rick though, I'm really worried about him. He has not been the same since his brother committed suicide. He's been slacking in the gym, doesn't seem to do any of the instructional stuff any more and his social media posts have been more and more erratic. He talked recently about doing a UK clinic tour, and I'd go to see him if he came to my city, but it's gone quiet.
> 
> ...



Cheers for explaining banter to the Londoner  I saw them being pally on social media recently, which made the penny drop, however I agree with yours and the others' assessment of Rick, I see his social media nowadays and worry about his health and safety


----------



## Haun (Sep 15, 2016)

I am relieved and saddened that I'm not the only one to notice the huge changes in RG's behaviour lately. Really hope he sees it himself and gets help, 'cause he really is an outstanding musician and very emotional and deep guy at his best.


----------



## xCaptainx (Sep 15, 2016)

There's a bit too much overthinking going on here I think. 

He's human, and not a brand. He's using his social channels as a regular joe bloggs, like any other person would. His IG has gone more 'variety' with everyday stuff, or just non guitar related stuff. 

He literally has 'mental health awareness' in his bio and looks like a fun chap to boot, he's fine. 

It looks like he doesn't generate income from his social channels so he's just using it for general life stuff. Like we all do.


----------



## QuantumCybin (Sep 17, 2016)

^ yeah I'm inclined to agree with you here. I think he's fine. He's just a really weird guy haha. I usually at least chuckle at his posts so I'm entertained by them, and his chops are obviously just out of this world.


----------



## Simic (Sep 19, 2016)

I'm with the guys who think that his IG posts and YT videos have gone really downhill in the past couple of motnhs. His videos are now pretty much him playing a 1min crazy lick and his IG posts are him taking beard selfies. What a shame, I really enjoyed his instructional videos and Ricks quick but slick licks  The guy is the cleanest player I've seen and his purchasable lessons are amazing as well...


----------



## xCaptainx (Sep 19, 2016)

Those type of videos feel/sound like a ....load of effort for zero payback. I'm assuming he makes his $ from personal lessons in the area. 

The high production/high quality social media stuff would have been fun for a while, to increase exposure. But I seriously doubt it created any additional income for him. 

All that kind of stuff is a huge amount of effort. Not surprising he's wound his back and is just enjoying life. Good on him. He doesn't really owe anyone anything.


----------



## Dooky (Sep 21, 2016)

Yeah, but there have been a few rather weird videos where he's appeared drunk, sitting in a dark room, and just kinda rambling for 20 or so minutes. I think they have since been removed. They were rather bizarre and since them his content has been pretty average at best in my opinion.


----------



## Stijnson (Sep 25, 2016)

Hope he is doing alright or atleast will be sometime soon. That guy is high up on my list of favourite guitarists and one of those guys I found through youtube obviously, those licks, that tone (especially his stratty stuff) and overall cleanliness of playing. But would love to see him put out some real content again!


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Sep 27, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LqcnsF247BM

Alcoholic confirmed. I really, really hope he can start getting some help, he needs professional help.


----------



## Opion (Sep 27, 2016)

Damn. It's such a crazy thing how integrated social media has become in our lives, because between everything that he's been posting on social media lately (as has been brought up in this thread), he posted this today confirming our worst fears...but he seems to be brave in wanting to share it with everybody. I have massive respect for the man, but he absolutely needs to get help if he's to get better. Things like this don't usually happen on your own. Hoping for a swift recovery for Mr. Graham.


----------



## Dooky (Sep 28, 2016)

I figured this was the case. There were times when it was really quite obvious and his youtube content has been getting more and more ordinary. Have huge respect for him in making that video and I really hope he gets help.


----------



## QuantumCybin (Sep 30, 2016)

Damn, I stand corrected. Props to him for confessing and acknowledging he has a problem. Takes some big balls for sure. He seems like he has a huge heart so I wish him all the best.


----------



## ncfiala (Sep 30, 2016)

Damn I hope he gets some help and gets better. I know all too well that alcoholism sucks balls. Dude's playing is sick and looks completely effortless.


----------



## TelegramSam (Sep 30, 2016)

Saw it, kind of hoped I was overreacting but after seeing that video my heart kinda broke for him


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Dec 1, 2016)

Rick put a new track on his YouTube channel yesterday and it's an absolute blinder. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oVDwg4yNzSE


----------

